# Cutting replacement brass tubing



## Trainman (May 7, 2012)

This might be posted somewhere else, but I have been unable to find an answer.  I have some replacement brass tubes in various diameters, but have been unsuccessful in cutting them to the correct size.  Have used a tube cutter, but it does not cut straight.  Also cannot get a good straight cut on a band saw.  Any ideas, tips, jigs, etc. would be appreciated.  Thanks.

David


----------



## BigShed (May 7, 2012)

Trainman said:


> This might be posted somewhere else, but I have been unable to find an answer.  I have some replacement brass tubes in various diameters, but have been unsuccessful in cutting them to the correct size.  Have used a tube cutter, but it does not cut straight.  Also cannot get a good straight cut on a band saw.  Any ideas, tips, jigs, etc. would be appreciated.  Thanks.
> 
> David



Hi David, I regularly cut tubes in various sizes to length on my bandsaw. Sizes I have cut regluarly are 7mm, 8mm and 10mm, I buy these in 10" lenghts then cut them to rquired size.

I have a very simple jig on my bandsaw, just a piece of plywood laying flat on the table with a vertical piece screwed to it, this is then in turn attached to the bandsaw mitre gauge.

The piece of plywood is big enough so the blade of the bandsaw runs through it, I clamp a piece timber to the vertical piece as a stop to set the size to cut.

The cut is then cleaned up on my disc sander and the inside of the tube cleaned up with a reamer.

Phew, should have taken a photo I guess.

Let me know if that ramble isn't clear to you and I'll do precisely that.


----------



## lorbay (May 7, 2012)

Try one of these they cut with precision.
Lin.


----------



## Peter Mcc (May 7, 2012)

lorbay said:


> Try one of these they cut with precision.
> Lin.


  OK what is it called and where can I get one?

I am from BC Canada

Cheers


----------



## lorbay (May 7, 2012)

It's a bullet case trimmer and you get bushings in all sizes. You can get them at a gun shop or sporting goods stores.

Lin.


----------



## nava1uni (May 8, 2012)

I use a tube cutting saw that I bought at Harbor Freight.  It is not good for anything else, but cuts tubes rather nicely.  I then clean up any swarf with a gun cleaning brush.


----------



## Trainman (May 8, 2012)

Thanks, everyone.  I'll give some of these ideas a try.


----------



## Nick (May 8, 2012)

Trainman said:


> Thanks, everyone.  I'll give some of these ideas a try.



One thing I find helpfull is to insert a dowel the proper size where the cut will be made. It seems to make a cleaner cut.


----------



## bruce119 (May 8, 2012)

If your cutting a lot this 6" chop saw from harbor freight is very useful.



On the other hand if you only do a few just use a dremel with a cut off wheel. In either case cut them just over size and clean them up on a sander like this below. A wood corner molding and harbor freight transfer punch set makes a great jig.

 
.


----------



## tomas (May 8, 2012)

In the Pen Turner's Bible, he suggests using a rectangular block of wood with a hole the size of the tubing drilled lengthwise and then cutting partially through the block (so you can re-use it) to cut the tubing. I haven't tried it, but it makes sense to me.

Tomas


----------



## Xander (May 8, 2012)

try an x-acto razor saw and a model makers miter box (also x-acto). Cost, about $10 for both. Been using them for years (not so mush for pens but other equally critical jobs)


----------



## Haynie (May 8, 2012)

I have used a small copper tube cutter.  As long as you don't tighten the crap out of it the cut will be clean with get done.  Granted I have only used it twice but it worked perfect each time.  I ran a bur tool around it to make sure though.


----------



## Texatdurango (May 8, 2012)

Like Cindy, I too have the little Harbor Freight saw which I modified to cut tubing.  Four years of cutting silver, brass and copper and still on the same blade that came with it.


----------



## WildThings (May 8, 2012)

Texatdurango said:


> Like Cindy, I too have the little Harbor Freight saw which I modified to cut tubing. Four years of cutting silver, brass and copper and still on the same blade that came with it.


 

item# 42307 - on sale now for $27.99 - looks like I'm heading to HF tomorrow


----------



## jjones (May 8, 2012)

WildThings said:


> item# 42307 - on sale now for $27.99 - looks like I'm heading to HF tomorrow



Coupons for additional 20% Off and a free tape measure.  HF _does_ accept the 20% Off coupons for on-sale items, at least at the Houston area stores.
Digital Savings


----------

